# Best commercial/store bought rub for beef ribs?



## cohiba (May 21, 2013)

Hey All,

Between dodging tonadoes here in Oklahoma, I'm trying to get ready for Memorial Day weekend.  So, I'd like a few commercial suggestions on "beef" rib rub.

This may have been asked...sorry, be patient...:biggrin:

I have Plowboys Bovine, what else.."store bought" or in the future off the internet for beef ribs?

Thanks!!:grilling_smilie:


**Anyone try Arthur Bryant's rub???


----------



## cliffcarter (May 21, 2013)

Salt and pepper and not much else IMHO.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2013)

Yup, like Cliff said, I like to keep Beef simple-----Very Little Salt, CBP, Garlic powder, and Onion powder, usually on top of a light coat of Worcestershire "Thick" sauce.

That's all I put on my Prime Ribs, Dino Ribs, and just about any Beef.

Bear


----------



## cohiba (May 21, 2013)

I know it's not a rub, but does anyone use Moore's marinade on beef ribs?  I saw a youtube video of Danny Cagle/Coogle..I think I spelled his last name wrong, can't remember...sorry.

Anyway, he marinades amd puts a rub on beef ribs...anyone else?

I can't post it from my phone..but its on youtube: Smoking Beef Ribs by Pit Bulls-Up In Smoke.

We've got Moore's marinade here in the stores, I've never used it...good stuff on beef ribs??


----------



## bad santa (May 21, 2013)

I've got to throw in with the others of keeping it simple Salt, CBP, G&O powders. If you are wanting or thinking you need something extra, then buy a good brand of steak seasoning, something like Montreal Steak or similar, that will have everything you could want to go on beef. Simple is better, lets the flavor of the meat come through.


----------



## jflores (May 24, 2013)

rub it with honey mustard and then put season all and walla works good for me . Got it from my in law.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 24, 2013)

I suggest getting some of the tried and true Rubs from our members. Good stuff and helps support our forum.

Later you can start experimenting with your favorite flavors and make a Rub of your own.

Have fun and as always . . .


----------

